# I can't connect to the internet when I have my firewall on



## leroy_yorel (Dec 17, 2005)

I have Norton Personal Firewall but I have to keep it disabled because I can't connect to the internet with it on. I've tried messing with the settings but it still wouldn't let me connect. I also turned off Windows Firewall and just used Norton but that didn't work, either. I have a cable connection, by the way.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey!
There is a stuck thread in General Security about how to remove Norton Products. I would follow those instructions, then reinstall and check the results.

Let us know your progress.


----------



## leroy_yorel (Dec 17, 2005)

Alrighty, I read the sticky about uninstalling it. What good would that do? To uninstall it just to install it again? And if I do install it again, I'll have to pay for it.

I've got this other security package that I bought not too long ago. Defender Pro. Ever heard of that? Could I just uninstall Norton and use Defender Pro? It has Firewall/Antivirus/Antispyware, too.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

After you get Norton totally installed, go pick up the Free ZoneAlarm firewall, and the free AVG or Avast! anti-virus packages and enjoy your freedom from Norton's bloated and buggy products. :smile:


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to make sure your browser is in the allowed programs list,
and add you computers IP to the trusted zone.


----------



## leroy_yorel (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool Beans! I've removed all Symatec software and now have AVG and Zone Alarm. Thanks, gang!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Works for me! :grin:


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Theres a way to have the strong Norton Firewall and get on the internet, you have to go into options and set it from there, I can help you if you want


----------

